# Game 44: Raptors @ Heat (1/22/11 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, January 22, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta snap this losing streak here. 

Wade and Bosh both sat out today's practice. Wade was again just resting and they said that Bosh is getting better and will try to do some things at practice tomorrow.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

i hope they don't rush Bosh back. if he could go, i would expect him to play only limited minutes. the next game after this is next Thursday, so i'd rather see them play it safe and rest up for the Knicks than to risk re-aggrivating an injury to just snap a losing streak against Toronto. 

Dirk seemed to rush back after his injury because Dallas was losing, and it didn't really work out as they've lost some with him back in. maybe i'm overly cautions on this, but i just want everyone healthy and ready to go come playoff time!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Win damnit.

:flay:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Win damnit.
> 
> :flay:


Love the Flay!

hahaha


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Time to get Ajincanated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh missed practice so it looks like he wont be playing in this one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's not play Bosh, clearly not ready, and I'd hate to see him embarrass himself against his former team. 

Bargnani can't rebound for ****, so we shouldn't be abused too much on the boards. It'll be embarrassing if we do. Just box out Ed Davis when he comes in, cos he knows how to rebound a ball.

We have to snap this skid now!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Feels like we havent played in 2 weeks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We better win, it does feel like we haven't played in ages - and then not again til Thursday!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, this schedule break is pretty crazy. But it couldnt have come at a better time. Too bad that we still wont have Bosh for this one, but he'll have had 11 days off by our next game.

Hope we got all the **** ups and mental lapses out of the way in the last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is officially out for tonight and Wade missed shootaround because he is under the weather.

Good news keeps on coming...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Better to have it 44 games in, than in the playoffs I guess?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking like Wade wont go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Wade can't go, Mike Miller gets the start surely?

Getting worried that we actually might lose this one. God knows our depth has been really tested this year.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Arroyo/Miller/LeBron/Joel/Z 

That has to be good enough to beat the Raptors...please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> TheJaxShow @dwadeofficial out vs Raptors (migraine), @chrisbosh out (left ankle) ... for starting line up tune into @MiamiHEAT Live on @SunSportsHEAT


btw, the Raps are also an injured team. Dorsey and Kleiza are out and they have only 9 available players for tonight.

This was from earlier...


> IraHeatBeat Erik Spoelstra said he is leaning toward "going small" with his starting lineup. Won't yet name names until he knows about Wade's status.


That would mean House at the 2 and maybe Joel at the 5.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

START JOEL DAMNIT!!!!!!!

:flay:

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:flay:

I'll be missing tonight's game to watch Arkansas-Florida, but if Joel starts, we should be in good hands.

:allhail:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^A bad college basketball game over a bad NBA game? :nonono:

Then again, I find every college basketball game bad 

Official Starting lineup

Mario
Miller
JJ
Lebron 
Z


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:fail:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting with Chalmers starting tonight. I was just thinking about how we've seemingly given up on Rio as our future starter there. I pretty much have.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Interesting with Chalmers starting tonight. I was just thinking about how we've seemingly given up on Rio as our future starter there. I pretty much have.


Carlos Arroyo isn't built to be in a defensive, up tempo lineup. Our hope tonight is to get after them with our perimeter defense. It's a situational start. I'm glad Spoelstra is willing to shake it up for matchups.

Regardless, Spoelstra not starting Joel tonight was pretty much a sign....

:frenchy:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I approve of this starting lineup


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The ball movement is much better.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller hits a shot WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron looking to post-up on pretty much every possession. I know this seems to be just a trial game for him, but if he can integrate that into his regular game, it'll be a good thing to watch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones is straight butter tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron looking pretty damn good in the post so far


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel with a very nasty swat on Bargnani (i think?).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet pass by Arroyo to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Juwan. 3 nice plays in a row by him.

So far some very nice ball movement


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

5 years on from Kobe's 81 point game against Toronto...wonder if LeBron has something similar on his mind.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an incredible pass by Arroyo, almost like a real point guard!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> That was an incredible pass by Arroyo, almost like a real point guard!


Carlos "Pinocchio" Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-17 after 1

Good 1st quarter. Now gotta keep this up while Lebron gets his rest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pretty great start tonight considering all of the changes. Looks like Mike Miller is meant to be DWade tonight, Lebron is Chris Bosh and Himself, and James Jones is Steve Kerr. Wait, Steve Kerr?

Crazy game out there. Lebron could play all five positions at some point tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 33333333333

Great to see


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

RE: Rio starting. 

It's a long time coming IMO. He does the things we need out of that position better than Arroyo now. Especially his defense. For what this team wants to be it makes more sense to play Rio with the Big three as much as possible, even though he's a spaz. 

Bringing Arroyo off the bench could work well too if Arroyo finds his shot there.

Mike Miller for 3!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Millerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller again 33333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 33333333333 again!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Welcome back Mike Miller!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333333

dont think a zone with House and Miller in is a good idea


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Without Wade and Bosh we're forced into playing all of our best three point shooters....hahahaha. This is great!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller Timeee


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The shooters

They are everywhere


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is HOUSE's HOUSE!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> House for 33333333
> 
> dont think a zone with House and Miller in is a good idea


The Raptors aren't playing any kind of defense that I can see.

It's crazy how much worse this team looks from a month ago. They're really in a slump.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The Raptors aren't playing any kind of defense that I can see.
> 
> It's crazy how much worse this team looks from a month ago. They're really in a slump.


They werent good to begin, now they're without Barbosa, Weems, Kleiza, Evans, and Dorsey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller and1!

He is on fire!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like how Eddie House plays. He just runs hard everywhere. Love to see the effort and emotion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller again. Holy ****


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike Miller is back baby!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Miller putting on a show. Is that Larry Bird out there?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller is going bat**** hahaha


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mike Miller needs a street fighter character.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow. Jose basically threw a perfect bounce pass up over Joel and off the backboard to Amir. That was totally intentional.

Calderon would be such an amazing point guard to have here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 3333333333

:worthy:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Miller is basketball jesus


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller where have you been all my life?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron turning into KG blocking the dead-ball. :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heated said:


> Mike Miller needs a street fighter character.


I nominate VEGA.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Mike Miller needs a street fighter character.


Mike is Dan.









He's not Ken or Ryu, but on his day he can make some people look stupid for betting against him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh ****. Vega is perfect because of the wrist guard.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron was like "**** it I want to shoot a 3"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333333

Joel continuing to clean up the offensive bords...and miss layups.

Lebron with the big block! 


Miller for 333333333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Oh ****. Vega is perfect because of the wrist guard.


:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How many extra possessions has Joel Anthony given us this year that result in baskets?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the best thing ever

JOEL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel, had you missed that...:laugh:

Gotta love how this team is playing tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mike Miller, we've been waiting for you!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel with the STATEMENT.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Joel missing the alley-oop was so Joel Anthony. He's killing it out there with his highlight reel missed dunks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Joel Anthony is avant garde.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel has a new career high with 3 assists :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

64 points with 2 minutes left in the 1st half without Wade and Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another and1 by Lebron


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

VEGA HAS ARRIVED. Awright.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike is a great rebounder for his position. Like James Jones brings shooting and drawn charges, Mike brings rebounds and passing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-40 at the half

Mike Miller was amazing in that 2nd quarter. 24/8/3 in the half for Mike


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

8 rebounds for Mike good lord


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Joel has a new career high with 3 assists :laugh:


Doing it all tonight!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Harold Miner is answer to trivia question.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought it was funny a month back when Bill Simmons on his podcast called the Joel Anthony contract "unforgivable." Moronic for one because his cap hold was only $1 million during free agency and didn't hurt us at all. Two, because Joel is awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Simmons also said after the Hawks game that Mike Miller's contract was becoming the worst contract handed out this offseason.

And he just tweeted this 


> sportsguy33 Bill Simmons
> Looks like I pulled a Tom Jackson with all my Mike Miller jokes this week. I was just trying to inspire him, but I wasn't!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, beautiful hook by Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Miller

sweet bullet pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 33333

Mario is lucky that went in because he had Lebron on the alley oop

Heat D sucks to start this 3rd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mike continues to hit J's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible D to start this quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hard to maintain focus in a game like this. Spo hopefully got their attention now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's post game looks so much better tonight than it has all season long


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

92-77 after 3

Bad 3rd quarter D and the Raps are right back in this. Heat just cant seem to put together a complete game. 

Hopefully they can go on a run to start the 4th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bad quarter. Heat need to refocus on their defense again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan just schooled the rookie


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan... what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Raptors just wont go away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7pt game now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333 then stares down Calderon


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rio...breaking ankles without even dribbling!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is just like our last game with the Raptors. We had a big lead all game long, then they cut it to single digits in the 4th in that game as well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there a reason Miller isn't in?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets go Bron. Get mad and take this game over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And1 by Lebron!

He can do this every possession with Bargnani on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

another and1 by Bron

Ed Davis seems to have woken him up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!

Single-handedly putting this game away


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron just finished this


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron closing out the Raptors.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lets go Bron. Get mad and take this game over.


Thank you


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is there a reason Miller isn't in?


Fouls. And he's played a lot of minutes already for a guy who isn't used to it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Bron both have games where they are Shaq-like from the line. Very frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 3333333

15th 3 of the game for the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333333333 again and the foul


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good result. No Bosh, No Wade. No problem. 

Mike Miller is my POTG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 120-103

THis losing streak finally ends.

Ugly 2nd half but Miami does enough on offense to never really feel threatened.

Lebron was great 38-11-6, but Mike with 32-10-3 has to get POTG


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MIKE MILLER gets my POTG vote.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about Mario in his 1st start this season? 10pts on 3-3, 9 assists, 4 rebounds in 34 minutes.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike Miller POTG. 

But. 

I don't think we played badly in the 2nd half. Perhaps it was an exercise in strength-saving. Just do enough to win. No need to go all out against the Raptors at home in the middle of the regular season. That was a solid game. PROOOOOPS.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

About the only thing that prevents Lebron getting POTG in a 38/11/6 is an epic 32/10 IM BACK BITCHES performance by Mike Miller


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rio was kind of Rondo esque tonight. Quietly played a good floor game, played terrific D, and then hit some timely shots. He still had some crazy screwups, but the potential for him is obvious. If he can get his act together, he could be someone whose name is remembered for a long time, playing with these guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

gained a game on the celtics tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, 2 1/2 back now. So there's still a chance to catch up to them by Feb. 6th, which is when the coaches with the best record are chosen to coach the all star teams. May be a long shot, but it would be nice to see Spo being one of the coaches.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

According to Spo, Chalmers is officially the new starting PG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Rio is the new starter. Not sure what to think, maybe he'll get some more confidence from this and be able to lift his play. I think it's the right move at this time - we need more floor spacing, and 10/4/9 on 100% shooting is a great start.

Lebron was PF tonight right? I didnt get to see the whole game - but stat line says he plays PF just fine 

What a game for Mike Miller. This is by far the best news of the night. I'll agree with POTG. A franchise record 22 in the 2nd quarter is amazing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, props to Jorel - who really is the real starting center on this team, despite coming off the bench.

2 points, 6 rebouds, 3 dimes (WTF) and 4 blocks. Most importantly, +16 on the game.

Props to JJ for knocking down jumpers too, and 16-26 from downtown is absurd.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I was really impressed with the game last night. We put it into cruise control in the second half, but we had something like a 26 point lead, so I don't really blame them. No need to go all out and get the 40+ point blowout. 

Mike Miller is my POTG. Spo needs to see that the guy should be playing a lot, especially in the regular season. If we can rest Dwyane and LeBron and play MM extended minutes in games against sub-par teams, we have to do it. Miller showed me last night that he is worth every penny of that contract, and hasn't lost his shooting touch, and he's a very good defender too, which we already knew. The crowd was going crazy every time he hit a shot too, it's good to see them recognising the return of Mike Miller! He fed off their energy too. When we're hitting shots, our crowd is a very intimidating presence for any team, and I'd love to get the 1st seed. 

I can't help but think we'll need him in the playoffs, as aside from Mario, he's the only guy outside the big 3 who can create his own offense. (and we know how much of a gamble Mario's offense is)

LeBron. Do I have to say anything else? He just amazes me sometimes. Tonight though showed me he needs to stop settling for a jumpshot a lot of the time, and get himself into the post area. He's the same size, if not bigger than most of the power forwards in the league, utilise it!

Happy with the win, especially to win that comfortably without Wade or Bosh. (I know, we should easily win them anyway since we have a guy called LeBron James)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron showed a lot of flashes of great post play. There were a couple of times where he picked up his dribble then pump faked a couple of times and had nowhere to go but throw up ugly shots, but other than that, he showed a beautiful running hook shot, a turnaround fadeaway off the glass, and some sweet passes out of the post to open shooters. 

He needs to work out with Hakeem and Zo in the offseason and get that post game to another level.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That running hook shot is impossible to defend. He's so tall and has such long arms that you have no chance of blocking it, you just have to hope he misses.

If he works in the off-season on it, he'll already be adapted for when he gets old and loses the athleticism. He'll also have a scary amount of ways to score on you. Oh it's brilliant having this guy on our team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have Lebron James.

What the ****. Still trips me out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just now noticed this tweet from D-Wade from after the game 


> dwadeofficial Dwyane who??? Hello Mike Miller.. Great team win today..way to step up and show out M&M..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller...has the prettiest J. I love how the crowd noise builds whenever he lets it fly.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As much as I'd love to keep my UD avatar till he gets back, temptation and last night got the better of me.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love what Spo said after last nights game about Mike. He said he told Mike that if he wanted to play more, to be more aggressive. Be ready for the ball and dont turn down shots. Get more selfish and shoot. And what a shooting display he put on last night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL HEAT have the best PA announcer ever. The way he says Mike Miller is the best yet.


----------

